# Set up a new tank!



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey guys,

My betta passed away on the 4th. I had to euthanize him because he pineconed pretty severely overnight. I didn't want to own a betta again for a while, so I am trying my hand at something new!

I have 4 male guppies, 5 Indian glassfish, my bristlenose pleco, and an opaline gourami in my tank now. It's a 10gal, so I'm worried that I overstocked it, but for now everyone looks happy and healthy, and the glassfish have almost no bioload anyway. I also have a TON of live plants in there and an already established tank, so I'm hoping that'll help. The LFS I bought them from said that everyone would be fine, that I shouldn't have any problems at all as long as I kept up with my water changes. 

ANYWAY, I've only really kept bettas before, so if you have any advice on my fishlings (aside from the size of the tank) please share!! I'd love to hear them!

Also, I found a surprise stowaway in my tank today. I THINK it's a snail... but I'm not sure???


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It seems odd that you would be recommended those fish for a tank that size. A Bristlenose Pleco will outgrow a 10 gallon once it reaches adult size, an Opaline Gourami will reach at least 5 inches in size, and if your Indian Glassfish are Parambassis ranga, it seems like they will grow to just under 3.5 inches. The guppies are the only fish really suitable for a 10 gallon long-term.

You mention that you didn't want comments about the size of your tank, but correct stocking is vital to fish health. Poor stocking choices and inappropriate tank size will cause stress in your fish. Even if outwardly they appear healthy, stress is the gateway to disease. It sounds like you didn't quarantine any of the new fish, so there's also the added risk of cross-contamination even if they came from the same source. 

I think it's important not to rely solely on what store employees tell us. Most of the time they are either woefully ignorant, or are being pushed to make a sale, and not to concern themselves with the welfare of the fish. When I was younger and had no idea what I was doing, a smooth talking fish store worker sold me on seahorses. Those poor seahorses died shortly after, as did the two marine fish we replaced them with. It wasn't until I was an adult that I came back to the hobby. 

It's great that you are trying something new. I too, decided to step back from bettas after losing one too many. I don't want to sound like I am being overly critical, as it's obvious you care about your fish. It's just I do worry about the long-term success of your aquarium with your current stocking.


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

I am concerned for the long term health of my fish... It seemed like a lot for a pleco tank but I unfortunately didn't pick that up until everyone was in! I think he was more concerned with swimming space than bioload... 

I'll hopefully be able to upgrade to a 30, but as I'm living at my parents and supposed to be saving money, I don't forsee that happening for a long time, and until I move out I won't be getting anything larger. 

Thank you for being so nice about it. I was expecting a long rant about how I'm cruel, lol. 

Anything I can do to keep them happy for the time being? I was already going to do water changes every couple of days, but if theres anything else I'm glad to listen.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

At this point, there's not much you can do but regularly test your parameters, and be rigorous with your water changes. If you run into continued issues with water quality, it may be necessary to upgrade your current filter, or even add an additional filter. 

Space is likely going to be the biggest concern, depending on how fast your fish reach their maximum expected size.


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been doing research on these fish and I'm really angry. I feel like I've been tricked by these people just so I'd spend $20 on fish. My glassfish alone get up to 3 inches??? Gourami gets to 5 inches?? Holy crap!

"You can totally fit these fish in a 10gal, theres no reason a bristlenose needs to be in there by itself, " yeah all right smart fish guy. 

I did a 25-30% change today. I'll keep checking the parameters and see if I can get them to stay stable. There are a lot of plants and I've got duckweed on the way (provides some cover and it grows fast so hopefully an ammonia sucker but I've never tried it before), fingers crossed I can keep them all alive. 

I hope I'm not the only one who's made this mistake.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, I've had some appalling advice given to me over the years. When my mum brought home a sick betta from her work, we went and purchased a small tank for it. For some reason the salesperson was convinced that this 3 gallon tank was the perfect size for a _single_ corydoras. So not only would we be subjecting the poor fish to life in cramped conditions, but worse still, we would be forcing a normally social species of fish to live in isolation. Nowadays, I just politely smile and make non-committal sounds. 

I find it best if you try to avoid impulse purchases. Browse through websites such as Seriouslyfish before visiting your LFS, so you have at least a basic idea of compatible species, minimum tank sizes etc. This way you become an informed customer. 

Duckweed definitely is a nutrient sponge. I personally like it, and grow it in many of my tanks. But be warned, it does make water changes a nightmare, and you will start to find duckweed everywhere.


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh gosh, good to know! I'm going to try to change the water every other day, maybe rehome some of these fish. I don't know where I would bring them though, I'm not sure if the LFS does returns... Besides, my gourami is sick already so I doubt they would take him. 

I might take the glassfish back if they'll let me. They're really awesome, but if they grow so big I don't know if I can keep up. At least the guppies stay small. 

I like my gourami and my pleco. Unfortunately I get the feeling one is going to have to be rehomed...


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm very attached to my pleco. I think if my brother's 60 gallon isn't full yet, I might rehome the gourami and glassfish. 4 guppies is about equal to one betta bioload-wise, right? My bushynose hasn't grown at all for at least a year so I think she is maxed out; I'm hoping to keep her in this tank. 

If you all think its a bad idea, I will try to rehome all of them and just keep the guppies. Maybe I'll replace them with a handful of shrimp instead, although I have had really bad luck with shrimp.


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

Okay, so things have (predictably) gone downhill. My gourami is very sick; I've quarantined him but I don't know if he will last the night. I lost two guppies and a glassfish.

My parameters according to the API test kit:

Ammonia - .25ppm (going to do a small water change tonight)
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - 5ppm (definitely doing a water change tonight!!!)

My pH is apparently at 7.6 according to the test... the high range test says 7.4. I don't know if this has anything to do with my water quality or the health of my fish. I guess ammonia is more toxic at higher pH levels, but again I'm not sure about that... 

I don't know what to do from here other than change the water.


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep, there he goes.

I held him up to the water surface for about a half hour before he finally shuddered and passed on. The weird thing... his colors came back dramatically in the last few minutes. He was almost totally white and pale when I moved him, but now he has black stripes and mottling like I'm sure he would have looked if he got better. I think it was chronic stress, and I want to think that it was decreasing in his last few minutes so his colors returned. 

I am going away for the weekend, but when I come back I am going to rehome the glassfish. This thread can probably be done now; sorry for spamming you guys.


----------

